# "Black water" tank cleaning tips



## 90763 (May 1, 2005)

Is it possible to use septic tank cleaning products in order to try and liquify or disolve hard or solidified waste, but only as a one-off job. I don't mean as a substitute for the usual chemical additives to the toilet that we use whilst camping etc, but as a spring clean. 
I have a large tank - not a cassette and I'm wondering whether to attempt cleaning it thoroughly before setting sail. Having had it parked for several months and not using it regularly with constant flushing water etc, has given rise to tangy smells, even tho it's almost empty and only has water + the usual chemical additives.

ANY SUGGESTIONS?

I've been told to fill it with water and bleach / or septic tank cleaners and go for a run and let it slosh about. Ive read articles on other web pages about using household detergents during a runetc. Would this damage the tank?

Cheers


----------



## 90763 (May 1, 2005)

*Am I the only one with BO?*

I can't believe that no one else has experienced unwanted odours from their MH as the hot weather approaches.

There must be something I can do.

Must one always use Thetford products or similar?

I'm not talking about chemicals to help breakdown the bacteria as we would normally use en route. I refer to doing a major cleaning overhaul to erradicate all solidified waste in the black water tank.

Come on - spill the beans. Don't tell me that no one ever cleans so completely and thoroughly that the tank feels young again.

A newbie.

PS - I met a couple of full timing Brits in Villanova i Geltriu (near Barcelona/Sitges) in February this year and they told me about the "Belgium Bag". I couldn't believe it. But then again, maybe that's why no one on this forum needs to "spring clean"?


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

I'd say the best way to rule out noxious niffs in future would be to impose a strict No Poo rule for bathroom users.

It's the only way to be sure, and we don't have bad odour issues in our van.

:wink:


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Try useing plenty of Bio washing powder in tank with water for a few days while you're driving around.

Thats what I do, I don't use chemicals
Ken S.


----------



## 88797 (May 9, 2005)

just a word of warning regarding chemicals. It is very dangerous to mix different cleaning products - washing powder may sound harmless but mixed with other cleaners can produce very nasty gasses. Using the washing powder on its own will be ok.

If you have every tried mixing washing powder and washing up liquid to make a 'better' cleaning solution you will know what I mean - DONT TRY IT!


----------



## 89335 (May 20, 2005)

> washing powder and washing up liquid


 :lol: yeah... I use that deadly mix to wash my hands when I've got stubborn oil and grease all over em and I can confirm DONT DO IT!!! :lol:


----------



## TerryVan (May 13, 2005)

Apasher,
can not agree more. Mixing two cleaners once created a very strong acid that "melted" a plastic bowl. Not in the MH glad to say.

Kens,
I do not use chemicals in any form.
I just put two caps of Detol in after emptying. This also lets me empty in a normal toilet when wildcamping.

Sorry to get specific now but:
I do not bother with "special" toilet paper either and have never had a blockage (in the Thetford that is) in the last five years. 
Perhaps it's all the sloshing around as the MH is used every day.

Jamjamjul,
when I spring clean each month at home I just use hot (not boiling) water and slosh it round until the water is clean but this is in a hand held Thetford. For your larger tank just drive like Kens says.

Terry


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

Once you get the tank clean, Jim, have a look at this site:

http://www.motorhomereviewonline.com/tiredofcloggedtanksensors.shtml

This may help to keep your tank clean.

Happy sloshing!


----------



## 90763 (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Barry and Sue. A very informative web site, but I'm rather reluctant to drill holes. Thanks to everyone's contributions.

I've bough t this product in Spain which is calles WC Net. They have a web site called http://www.wc-net.com but the english version doesn't seem to be functioning properly. I can only get it in Italian right now. I was trying to see what the active ingredients are as I don't want to "burn" a hole in my tank. Will sit on this for a while - sorry, I don't mean the toilet...

PS - does anyone know what a Belgium Bag is or are you all being very tactful. If you don't know, maybe I'll let you into the secret for urgent cases.

Jim


----------



## 91958 (May 1, 2005)

What is a 'Belgium Bag'?


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

A Belgium bag is what Belgium Bums use.


----------

